# Headphone Migraine



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 18, 2017)

Here is my problem:
I am using headphones  and the sound appears to originate from inside my head.After an hour or so this is starting to give me a migraine, at which point I need to stop.This doesn`t happen when I use speakers.
I don`t use them at full power or nowhere near that.
My smartphone however has a built in app that can create the illusion that the sound`s source is from outside.I hope that might help but i don`t know any windows software that can do that.

I use a Realtek ALC 892 and no setting in the control panel seems to help.


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2017)

Having the sound coming from "inside" your head is a normal human audio perception when using headphones so there's nothing to fix here.

Everyone's different, so perhaps this just doesn't suit you and hence gives you migraines. Also, the clamping pressure from the headband is very important, so if it's a bit high, it could well give you a headache. Unsurprisingly, cheap headphones tend to be like this. The weight of the headphones matters too.

I can wear headphones for hours and hours, so I'm quite lucky in this respect. If anything, it can start to feel a bit hot, or create sore spots on my earlobes if worn for too long. Again, the expensive headphones tend be much more comfortable over long periods of time.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 18, 2017)

qubit said:


> Having the sound coming from "inside" your head is a normal human audio perception when using headphones.
> 
> . Also, the clamping pressure from the headband is very important, so if it's a bit high, it could well give you a headache. The weight of the headphones matters too. Unsurprisingly, cheap headphones tend to be like this.
> 
> ..



I agree with them probably being to tight.

qubit, sorry for murdering your quote


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> qubit, sorry for murdering your quote


hmmm yes....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2017)

if they make you ill dont wear them. wearing headphones makes me ill so i dont wear them.  Many, many blood vessels, nerves and muscles traverse your skull and pressure can easily translate to pain.


On that note......wish me luck for Friday, i see the leading neurological specialist in Wales and hopefully  he will refer me to the only dedicated  headache hospital in the UK. 10 years of chronic pain is starting to get tiring...believe me !!!!!


----------



## qubit (Jan 18, 2017)

Caps, I hope they get to the bottom of your migraines and find you some relief. They're no joke as we both know.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 18, 2017)

Try a different headphone? Or get some good IEMs?


----------



## flmatter (Jan 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 10 years of chronic pain is starting to get tiring...


I can agree then I had my right acl replaced. Only to realize my left was just as painful.....now waiting game with VA to get that one done.    good luck with your appt.
OP as other have said, if the headphones hurt stop using them. earbuds hurt my ears but the iem's don't. GL


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 19, 2017)

Are you using on-ear or over the ear headphones?  As others have mentioned, quality matters, but I strongly prefer over the ear headset.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 19, 2017)

Divide Overflow said:


> Are you using on-ear or over the ear headphones?  As others have mentioned, quality matters, but I strongly prefer over the ear headset.


Im using over the ear.

Thanks for your reply .i found the razer surround and it does help at getting the sound out of my head.Some say that creative EAX is better.Has anyone tried it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 19, 2017)

MyTechAddiction said:


> Here is my problem:
> I am using headphones  and the sound appears to originate from inside my head.After an hour or so this is starting to give me a migraine, at which point I need to stop.This doesn`t happen when I use speakers.
> I don`t use them at full power or nowhere near that.
> My smartphone however has a built in app that can create the illusion that the sound`s source is from outside.I hope that might help but i don`t know any windows software that can do that.
> ...



Does the pain go away after removing the headphones, or after a short while, or is it a blinding, debilitating pain that lays you out for the rest of the day?


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 19, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Does the pain go away after removing the headphones, or after a short while, or is it a blinding, debilitating pain that lays you out for the rest of the day?



The pain goes away shortly after.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 19, 2017)

MyTechAddiction said:


> The pain goes away shortly after.


Do ear buds do it as well?


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 19, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Do ear buds do it as well?


no


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 19, 2017)

My bet is that your current head phones are too tight on your head bringing about a pain that gets worse the longer you wear them. try stretching them open more to get them to loosen up on your nugget some.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Jan 19, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> My bet is that your current head phones are too tight on your head bringing about a pain that gets worse the longer you wear them. try stretching them open more to get them to loosen up on your nugget some.


Thanks. I`ll give it a try!


----------

